# Cheating on EMS Test - Area towns to feel impact



## MMiz (Jul 27, 2004)

*Area towns to feel impact from loss of EMTs, paramedics *

Because cheating on the exam was discovered in Chicago, the state test for emergency medical technician and paramedic licensing is unavailable until new versions are created. That leaves Ramsey and other students across the state with the options of waiting until the new test is complete or taking a national exam — which may not be available in Illinois and might cost more than the state test.

That means the fire departments — which fund the education of their employees — will have to continue without the EMTs and paramedics they planned to add to their ranks, or pay more for them to take a national test.

[Read More!]


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 27, 2004)

*I am from Illinois (Champaign) and took my exam at Parkland College at the end of last year (12/03). There were two folks from my class who took the national exam (at another location in IL) so I know the nationals are available here, but I'm not sure of the cost.

Huge safeguards were in effect when we took our state exam...no talking, seated in every other chair putting distance between students, no phones, 2 procters present, all books and materials stowed away....etc, etc.....I'm not sure how we could have cheated if we tried. Perhaps my line of reasoning originates with the fact that the thought of cheating never occured to me.

I'd like to read more about this incident, which Chicago paper was it in? The Tribune? The Sun Times? It is so disappointing to here of this. I'm a newbie EMT, however, it seems to me, cheating on the exam not only hurts the students, but future patients, and services as well.*


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jul 27 2004, 05:27 AM
> *
> 
> [Read More!] *


 *I'm sorry, it would help IF I COULD READ! I saw the link "read more" after I posted my reply, thanks for supplying it, I did read the article. UGH!* <_<


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MariaCatEMT+Jul 27 2004, 02:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MariaCatEMT @ Jul 27 2004, 02:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Jul 27 2004, 05:27 AM
> *
> 
> [Read More!] *


*I'm sorry, it would help IF I COULD READ! I saw the link "read more" after I posted my reply, thanks for supplying it, I did read the article. UGH!* <_< [/b][/quote]
 lol, not a problem.  I know when I took my test they were anal about cheating.  I've heard similar stories from others.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz+Jul 27 2004, 11:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MMiz @ Jul 27 2004, 11:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin-MariaCatEMT_@Jul 27 2004, 02:01 PM
> * I'm sorry, it would help IF I COULD READ! I saw the link "read more" after I posted my reply, thanks for supplying it, I did read the article. UGH! <_< *


lol, not a problem.  I know when I took my test they were anal about cheating.  I've heard similar stories from others.[/b][/quote]
Now there's an understatement for you.


----------

